# Decals für Slide Carbon 160



## darkvoice_1984 (4. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute, 

ich möchte diesen Winter mein Slide neu lackieren lassen und brauche danach selbstverständlich neue Decals. Man(n) ist ja ein stolzer Radon-Fahrer *g*

Ich möchte lediglich den großen RADON Schriftzug für das Unterrohr und das SLIDE für das Oberrohr in glänzend schwarz. 

Wer kennt jemand im Forum, der sowas produziert bzw. verkauft?


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (4. Januar 2018)

Zur Zeit sieht es übrigens so aus :
Will es jetzt komplett entweder türkis wie die FOX oder eben komplett matt schwarz und dann glänzende Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Januar 2018)

Decals: Die üblichen verdächtigen, ggf. als Sonderanfertigung anfragen: nldesigns (gute Erfahrungen), bkstickers,... Google mal custom decals bike oder so, und Du erhältst viele Ergebnisse.
Aber ob es das von Radon selbst gibt? Da muss Dir jemand anders helfen.

Ich stimme für Türkis. Du setzt Dich vielleicht dem ein oder anderen  Kritiker aus  "Yeti nachgemacht". Persönlich mag ich Türkis, Violett und Blautöne am Rad.

Lässt Du uns bitte teilhaben an Deiner Umgestaltung - ggf. könntest Du diesen Beitrag fortführen und auch umbenennen, wenn die Decalfrage geklärt ist! Mich interessiert: Es ist ja ein Carbon Rahmen: Was hast Du genau vor? Abbeizen? Profi-Lackierer nutzen? Selbst machen und "nur" anschleifen und überlackieren? Aber Du schreibst ja "lackieren lassen"...


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (10. Januar 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Decals: Die üblichen verdächtigen, ggf. als Sonderanfertigung anfragen: nldesigns (gute Erfahrungen), bkstickers,... Google mal custom decals bike oder so, und Du erhältst viele Ergebnisse.
> Aber ob es das von Radon selbst gibt? Da muss Dir jemand anders helfen.
> 
> Ich stimme für Türkis. Du setzt Dich vielleicht dem ein oder anderen  Kritiker aus  "Yeti nachgemacht". Persönlich mag ich Türkis, Violett und Blautöne am Rad.
> ...



Ich hab es jetzt zerlegt und vorbereitet. Es wird überlackiert. Matt schwarz würde ich mir selbst zutrauen, Türkis geht an einen Profi. Mal sehen was ich mache und natürlich halte ich euch gerne auf dem Laufenden


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Januar 2018)

Was ist mit Anschleifen, Grundierung,... macht das der Profi? bei matt schwarz Du selbst?

Anbei: Ich habe ein Slide 140 Carbon mit Abnutzungen am Lack, und überlege mir derzeit auch eine Aufhübschung. Ein einfaches matt (schwarz, grau, anthrazit,...) würde ich auch ohne Profi angehen wollen.


----------



## tommi67 (10. Januar 2018)

Lass es mich oder uns wissen wie Du Dich
entschieden hast.Die erforderlichen Decals
in welcher Farbe auch immer kann ich Dir selbst plotten für ein Taschengeld.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (10. Januar 2018)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Lass es mich oder uns wissen wie Du Dich
> entschieden hast.Die erforderlichen Decals
> in welcher Farbe auch immer kann ich Dir selbst plotten für ein Taschengeld.
> Viele Grüße Thomas


Perfekt !!!


----------



## tommi67 (10. Januar 2018)

Für den Radon -Schriftzug habe ich schon irgendwann mal eine Vektordatei erstellt.Für die Slide-Schrift müsste man entweder eine Vektordatei runterladen (wenn im Netz vorhanden)oder auch neu machen.Sag einfach Bescheid wenn es los geht.
V.G.Thomas


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (22. Februar 2018)

So Leute,
heute mal ein Update für 2018. Da alle Lackierer in meinem Umfeld zur Zeit ausgelastet sind und keinen Bock auf meinen „Kleinkram“ haben, bleibt der Rahmen jetzt mal so. 

Zur Zeit ist tommi67 (s.o.) an den neuen Decals. Außerdem hab ich die Skinwall-Onzas runtergeworfen und gegen Marys getauscht. Die GX 12fach Eagle von SRAM wurde montiert und um dem neuen Freilauf gerecht zu werden, drehen sich jetzt Spank Subrosa 30 Laufräder um meine Achsen. Den farblich passenden Speedneedle hat mir ebenfalls ein User hier realisiert.


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (24. Februar 2018)

Fertig


----------



## SkeenRider (24. Februar 2018)

darkvoice_1984 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 701034
> Fertig



Ne GX Eagle mit Shimano Kurbel geht gar nicht. Das ist ja wie Porsche mit BMW Motor fahren  Farblich sieht es top aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (25. Februar 2018)

darkvoice_1984 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 701034
> Fertig



Die grünen Speichennippel stören mich, ansonsten echt schön gelöst


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (25. Februar 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Die grünen Speichennippel stören mich, ansonsten echt schön gelöst


Ja die stören mich auch noch. Hatte aber nicht mehr die Geduld umzuspeichern. Das wird eine Arveit für verregnete Tage


----------

